# South Bend Lathe Scale Models



## LucknowKen (Jul 23, 2016)

Has anyone here at HM ever seen these scale model machines?
My question is what material were these miniatures made of?
Recasting the whole set would be a great project imho.
lk
Edit: These scale models are out there:


----------



## Rodney Young (Jul 24, 2016)

Now that would be a really cool winter project! Probably easy enough with a 3D printer... Would love to figure out a way to do it with metal casting though!
  Rodney


----------



## DoogieB (Jul 24, 2016)

Here's a much better link with information on the scale models from a 1953 brochure:

http://www.wswells.com/data/howto/1953_planning_your_shop/1953_planning_your_shop.pdf


----------



## John C (Jul 25, 2016)

Functioning models would be REALLY COOL!


----------



## mecm (Mar 3, 2020)

Soon to go on display at the miniature engineering craftsmanship museum in carlsbad, ca.
A working south bend lathe scale model.


----------



## theperfessor (Apr 9, 2020)

Use a 3D printer to make patterns. Make silicon mold around patterns. Remove patterns, fill silicon mold with wax. Remove wax patterns to use in ceramic shell/lost wax casting process to make metal models. (My friend is an artist and does this.)

With scaling in a 3D printger you can even account for the shrinkage of the metal in the final process.


----------

